# Hidden nub mean girl?



## TTCBabyN2010

My 14weeks4 day ultrasound shots don't appear to capture the nub to my great disappointment! This is the "best" shot, and I just don't see anything. 

1. Do you see a nub?
2. If there is no nub, does that mean the baby is likely a girl?



FWIW, Ramiz prediction = boy.


----------



## Baby3bakin

The nub isn't imaged but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist... Just like you can't see both babies arms in this photo.. I was team green last bub and my nub wasn't imaged either

.... He's all boy!


----------



## SteffieLee

No, just means legs are in way of gender. At 14+4 the "nub" is actually gone. I had my gender scan at that exact gestation with this baby and my ds and got absolutely clear girl and boy parts, no nub other than Ds penis. I'm actually guessing boy for you since it looks like a scrotum peeking through behind the legs.


----------



## ShaunaM

Not sure to be fair


----------

